# Anza knives?



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2009)

Anybody here own an Anza knife?  What model?  Are you happy with it?

I like the idea of the handmade knife out of a file, but I'm not sure I really like any of their designs.  Also wonder if they are worth the price.  If I had to pick one right now, it would probably be the Tracker.


----------



## yaknfish (Dec 19, 2009)

I've had one of the smaller blades for several years. I don't see it in the catalog anymore. It's my fishing knife. I like it. Stout built, blade may even be a bit thicker than it needs to be. Holds an edge great. Good sheath. Not stainless, so  it doesn't stay pretty. But it's one of my most used and favorite knives. The 10-1E looks good to me.


----------



## thomasr (Dec 21, 2009)

I have one...it's one of the larger ones with a 5" blade.  Beautiful knife and sharp as a razor.  But, since I have no shortage of decent knives I haven't brought myself to the point of actually using it...it's too dang nice!  The fact that it's high carbon steel concerns me...I don't want to see the shiny finish stain like my momma's Old Hickory kitchen knife.  Kind of silly, I know, but I get my mileage out of it leaving it out on my book stand and talking about it when people notice it.  One day I'll get some blood on it.


----------

